# Trying to find Frogger's in Virginia



## virginiacaver99 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello all
It's been a few years since was an active member. Lots of life's trials and tribulations the past few years.
I am trying to get back into it again. Set up a vivarium , 36x18x18. Been up and running a couple months now
Been unable to find frogs though . I used to hang around Scott Menigoz and pick his brain. I think I got nearly all my frogs from him before. But he has moved down south now.
Went to two reptile shows today ( over 500 miles of driving ,ugh!!)
Didn't see any frogs except for one snake guy who had 5 auratus. He said he had just bought them this week. That turned me away very quickly .

Gary


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I used to go to all of Scott's basement gatherings.


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

So close, but so far. I'm in Hampton Roads, so Richmond isn't too much for a day trip. The community seems to be surprisingly small in this area, not sure on why that is.


----------



## virginiacaver99 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey Phil, I think I had picked up some leucamela from you at Scotts


Dendrobation said:


> So close, but so far. I'm in Hampton Roads, so Richmond isn't too much for a day trip. The community seems to be surprisingly small in this area, not sure on why that is.


My daughter lives in Chesapeake. I'm down that way from time to time.
I actually have to get down there in the the next week or so.
Care for a visit?


----------



## virginiacaver99 (Dec 18, 2021)

Phil can you pm me please.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in Virginia - though at the opposite corner from most of the population. I've had quite a few froggers on various groups notice I'm in the same state and ask if I can meet up to sell frogs only to find out they would have a 10 or 12 hour round trip to get to me and back home. But if you're ever going to Tennessee anyway...


----------



## virginiacaver99 (Dec 18, 2021)

Southwest to Virginia? Bristol area?


athiker04 said:


> I'm in Virginia - though at the opposite corner from most of the population. I've had quite a few froggers on various groups notice I'm in the same state and ask if I can meet up to sell frogs only to find out they would have a 10 or 12 hour round trip to get to me and back home. But if you're ever going to Tennessee anyway...


Can you email me?
[email protected]

Thanks, gary


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey! I'm in Alexandria and I'm always looking to connect with froggers in VA. I raise Azureus and Varaderos and often have froglets.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Harrisburg PA - lots of obligates and rare plants


----------



## virginiacaver99 (Dec 18, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> Hey! I'm in Alexandria and I'm always looking to connect with froggers in VA. I raise Azureus and Varaderos and often have froglets.


Good to know. Next time I'm in NOVA I will contact you!


----------

